# Helligkeit in After Effects



## illdeluxe (10. Dezember 2007)

Hi, ich bräuchte Hilfe für ein Helligkeitsproblem in After Effects. Kurz gesagt: zwischendrin sind Teile wesentlich dunkler. Trotz Einstellen der Helligkeit, des Kontrasts und der Sättigung findet sich keine zufriedenstellende Lösung. Was habt Ihr da für Alternativ-Ideen? Danke im Voraus!


----------

